# Bikegröße bei 1,58m? Hiiiilfe



## erbchen (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche für meine Freundin ein Hardtail.

Welche Rahmenhöhe und welches Model fahren die 1,58 Mädels?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Danke schonmal.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

.. 14 zoll ev. -  16 " , was gut in in jedem fabrikat zu kriegen ist , ist definitiv zu gross....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo7840 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin auch 1,58m groß -fahre aber fully, kann also nicht so ganz genau was empfehlen.

Wo es mir sehr darauf ankahm bei der Bikewahl, war weniger die Rahmenhöhe an sich, als der Abstand zum Oberrohr wenn ich über dem Rahmen stehe. Da kommt ja noch die Gestaltung des Oberrohrs mit zu. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber schau die mal specialized myka an die haben Sattelrohrlängen von 33/38/43/48 cm

Oder Cube access WLS (SL/Team/Pro/Comp) die könnten auch was sein.

Bergamont und Bulls hatten zumindest bei den Fullies nicht für kleine.

Hoffe weiter geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Jo


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche für meine Freundin ein Hardtail.
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel!

Bin sogar noch ein paar Zentimeter "kürzer" und fahre u.a. dieses kleine feine Teil hier : 





.... *ein CUBE Reaction *und der Rahmen ist ein *14 Zöller! *

Ich bin damit super zufrieden und auch die Überstandshöhe des Oberrohr fällt, bedingt durch die kurze Sitzrohrlänge, sehr niedrig aus, sodass man eine super Beinfreiheit hat und nicht gleich auf´s Oberrohr aufsetzt (wenn´s mal blöd läuft ). Die Gesamtgeometrie ist, so finde ich, optimal auf uns Kurze abgestimmt. 

Mein Geheimtipp und wie gemacht für uns kleine Ladies 
... auch wenn´s ein Herrenrahmen ist 

Gruß - Silvermoon


----------



## Mathok (5. Juli 2011)

Meine Freundin mit 1,60 hat ein Scott Contessa XS


----------



## erbchen (5. Juli 2011)

Danke schonmal.

Wir gehen gleich ein Bergamont 38er Rahmen probefahren.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nevibikerin (5. Juli 2011)

Vergiss die Zoll Angeben von den Herstellern. Entscheidend ist die Oberrohrlänge und die kann da ziemlich variieren. Ich bin 1,60m groß und mein MTB hat Oberrohrlänge 54cm (Mitte Steuersatz waagrecht gemessen bis Mitte Satelstütze) beim Rennrad ist es nur 51cm ( bei jeweist 80 bzw. 90er Vorbau). Ich weiß aus Erfahrung daß es nicht leicht ist ein Rad in dieser größe zu bekommen. Bei Carbon fast nix, Alurahmen schon eher aber dann meist ziemlich schwer. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## MiBi97 (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Daniel,

bin selber 1,57m groß und fahre ein Trek WSD 6700 in 15,5".

Bin letztes Jahr bei denen im Shop vermessen worden und dabei kam
diese Größe raus. Passt auch perfekt, komme sehr gut mit dem Bike und der Größe zu recht.

Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß beim Suchen.

Gruß Bianca


----------



## alex76 (5. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> .... *ein CUBE Reaction *und der Rahmen ist ein *14 Zöller! *



...fahre ich (1,57) auch und kann es ebenfalls nur empfehlen Schön zeitlos (in Schwarz; gibt aber auch noch "buntere"), fährt sich prima und der Rahmen ist auch recht leicht. Falls es preiswerter sein soll  das Cube Acid gibt es ebenfalls in 14". Allerdings deutlich schwerer in der Standart-Ausstattung (wenn, dann sofort beim Kauf das ein oder andere Teil austauschen).
Beim Fully (Trek fuel ex wsd) sind es 14,5".

Viel Glück!


----------



## erbchen (5. Juli 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die Hilfe! Ãber weitere freu ich mich naÃ¼rlich!

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Stangenbikes um die 800â¬ Alle Sackschwer sind...und vor allem sehr schlecht Ausgestattet (wer will schon Alivio). Wollte man mir so ein Bike zu diesem Preis verkaufen wÃ¼rde ich wohl beleidigt wieder gehen... .

Ich schaue gerade nach nem MÃ¼sing-Rahmen. Da mÃ¼sste ich doch was passables hinbekommen. Ohne die 800â¬ zu Ã¼berschreiten.
Das ein oder andere gebrauchte Teil (SattelstÃ¼tze-Lenker) fÃ¤nd ich nicht so schlimm.
Da wir keine Scheibenbremse wollen (ich keine will und sie sie nicht benÃ¶tigt, sie steht auch nicht auf klappern schleifen usw) wÃ¼rde eigentlich alles fÃ¼r den MÃ¼sing-Rahmen sprechen!

Was meint ihr?

http://www.muesing-bikes.com/fahrrad/details/offroad-lady.html


GruÃ Daniel


----------



## alex76 (5. Juli 2011)

...ist jedenfalls nicht gerade der leichteste Rahmen  wie so oft bei den "Ladybikes" Schau dir zum Vergleich mal die Herren/Unisexmodelle von Müsing an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (6. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, die Ladyrahmen sind nicht mit unter die Leichtesten  
Aber, wenn das nicht zu sehr zur Debatte steht, dann schau doch mal hier rein:
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
Hier gibts immer wieder mal Rahmen von namhaften Herstellern (wie z.B. Cube)im Sonderangebot. Sind dann Vorjahresmodelle oder was älter.
Da gibts z.B. den Cube Access WLS Hardtail Rahmen (Damenmodell), Modell 2009, für 149,-. Wenn du selbst zusammenbauen kannst, wäre das schon mal ein günstiger Rahmen und schlecht sind die auch nicht 
Oder schaust mal bei http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000085 rein, die haben auch oft tolle Angebote und auch Gebrauchte bzw. Ausstellungsstücke http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000427 . Da hatte ich letztes Jahr meinen Reaction Rahmen für 89,- gekauft. Das war natürlich der absolute Superschnapp


----------



## Nevibikerin (6. Juli 2011)

wenn es auch ein gebrauchtes Bike sein darf hätte ich eins zu verkaufen. Principia Rahmen mit HS33 Bremsen. (Velgenbremse) Rahmen hat ein paar optische (Lack) Mängel sonst funktioniert einwandfrei und ist auch nicht so schwer. Bei Interesse PN dann sende ich dir Infos und Bilder


----------



## MissSimplon (6. Juli 2011)

Hi Daniel.

Ich bin auch 1,58m gross und fahre ein Simplon Lexx SLX.
Damit komme ich sehr gut klar und sitze auch nicht direkt auf dem Oberrohr beim absteigen ;-) 

LG, Ramona


----------



## erbchen (6. Juli 2011)

Die Würfel sind gefallen 

Wir haben ein Cube WLS Comp 15" 2011 gekauft.

Ausschlaggebend war die Optik 

Danke für die Hilfe!!!


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!​
Na, dann habt ihr ja doch noch was ganz Nettes gefunden - viel Spaß mit dem kleinen Cube 
Weißt ja, wo hier dann die Fotos von den neuen Bikes zu posten sind?! Kleiner Wink "... zeigt doch mal eure Räder ..."  
Ach, am besten soll sich deine Freundin doch gleich hier mal anmelden und bei uns Mädels mitmischen - wir sind auch alle ganz nett


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

Also ich find ja die Größe von meinem Bike& meinem Helm am lustigsten.
Ich bin 1.59 groß& habe ein Dirt. 
Ich bin 15 & habe trotzdem bei meinem Bike die Größe XS und bei meinem Helm S. 
Mein Freund macht sich immer über mein Kleines Bike& Helm lustig, da sein helm Größe XL hat!  Monsterhelm, muss ich schon sagen!  Aber das Bike passt sich perfekt an mich an. Bikende Mädels sind einfach mega cool!
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TysonMoe (3. November 2011)

schau mal bei www.roseversand.de da kannst du deine Schritthöhe eingeben und dir wird ausgerechnet, welche rahmenhöhe du brauchst...


----------



## TysonMoe (3. November 2011)

okay, hat sich erledigt...hab nicht soweit nach unten gelesen...hahaha


----------



## dubbel (3. November 2011)

4Cross_Lady schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.59 groß& habe ein Dirt.


ein fahrrad heisst nicht dirt. 
niemals.


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (3. November 2011)

doch, bei mir heißtn fahrrad schon dirt^^
Ne falsch...eigentlich heißt mein Bike ja Bettina...


----------

